# Boys 05



## Ilikefutbol (Sep 5, 2019)

New year starting.   Anyone have access to last year’s standings?    I know Real won league and Beach was 2nd.  As for this year, OC Surf dropping down from so/so DA year, should be good.   Heard Real lost some starters, and Legends DA team of last year entering ECNL.   Not much info on the others.   Excited for this weekend.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 6, 2019)

My daughter is enter her 1st ECNL season and I feel your pain in not being able to see last season's schedule/standings. The only work around that I know of is to goto youth soccer rankings and they will have scores from last season there. You just need to figure out which were showcases and/or tournaments.
As for Legends 05, my son played against them last season when he was with FCGS DA (He since left). Pretty good defensive team, not a lot of fire power. But if they get the lead, they pretty much can hold onto it. I believe they finished 3rd behind the 2 MLS clubs LAFC and Galaxy so that’s pretty impressive. Not sure if the whole team came over as they the biggest question for every team this time of the year.
Good luck this season!!!!


----------



## Ilikefutbol (Sep 11, 2019)

Legends v AZ Arsenal.    Legends dominated first 60 mins and had a 3-0 lead.  Last 20 mins someone flipped a switch, Arsenal got 2 back and had chances for equalizer.   3-2 final. 
Legends v PHX Rising.   Legends had more possession and more shots, and had 2 goals called back, one that ref waived off and granted a PK.  Advantage??   PHX scored one on a long ball over the top w 15 mins left  PHX tall center backs dominated the air.  1-0 final. 
Would love to hear bout any of the other matches.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 17, 2019)

Ilikefutbol said:


> New year starting.   Anyone have access to last year’s standings?    I know Real won league and Beach was 2nd.  As for this year, OC Surf dropping down from so/so DA year, should be good.   Heard Real lost some starters, and Legends DA team of last year entering ECNL.   Not much info on the others.   Excited for this weekend.


For Phoenix-AZ teams

RSL lost 4 starters to Barca & RSL Utah, so they will be weaker this year.

Rising picked up some players also and dropped some. They lost their best forward to RSL Utah, but may be better balanced this year.

Arsenal lost a few players, the better ones to Rising & RSL, so they will be weaker I'd think.

All in all, quite a bit of movement.


----------



## Ilikefutbol (Sep 28, 2019)

Game of the weekend, PHX v Beach.  One or both of the teams with perfect records will have a blemish after today.   Both teams only allowed 2 goals in 4 games.


----------

